# Daten über TCP/IP senden



## streami (5. Apr 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem einfachen Code um Daten im Netzwerk auszutauschen.
Die Verbindung kann einseitig erfolgen. Sprich die Daten werden von einem PC an den anderen geschickt. Die Verbindung sollte über TCP/IP erfolgen. Die beiden Rechner sind per Crossover Kabel und fester IP direkt miteinander verbunden.

Ich stelle es mir so vor:
1. PC ist Sender: Sendet eine Datei an den Listener.
2. PC ist Listener: Wartet darauf das der Sender eine Datei schickt, wenn ja wird diese Empfangen.


Da ich von Netzwerkprogrammierung in JAVA noch null Ahnung habe, hoffe ich das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann. Das Ganze kann ruhig erst mal über die Konsole laufen. Ich bräuchte erst mal nur ein Grundgerüst.

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

LG streami


----------



## VfL_Freak (6. Apr 2018)

Moin,
Mist, ist Google schon wieder kaputt?? 
Hier mal zwei einführende Links zu dem Thema:
http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/javainsel9/javainsel_21_001.htm
http://www.fh-wedel.de/~si/projekte/ss97/Ausarbeitung/4/3.doc.html
VG Klaus


----------



## streami (6. Apr 2018)

Hallo Klaus,

Danke für deine Antwort, du hast mir sehr geholfen. Habe über Google nur sehr komplexe Ausarbeitungen zu dem Thema gefunden. Da hattest du wohl die besseren Suchbegriffe


----------



## VfL_Freak (6. Apr 2018)

hmm, einfach "Java Netzwerkprogrammierung" ???


----------

